
Vandalized Xiaomi Store in Hong Kong - goblin89
https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1185930141513351169/pu/vid/640x352/U4S2OsdnND9NLCCW.mp4
======
rolph
it looks like an intense fire right at the door. the security gate has
actually burned and melted. the room beyond the door seems to be uncharred.

Can anyone translate the slogans tagged on the wall?

~~~
goblin89
On my own I could only translate the word on the left, “狗官”. The first
character means “dog”, the second one means “officer” (that one is the same as
in “警官”, which means “police officer”).

------
sawaruna
Source?

~~~
goblin89
SCMP, it’s a pro-PRC publication but the footage seems to check out. The store
pictured is in Mong Kok, this area has seen major unrest today.
[https://twitter.com/SCMPHongKong/status/1185930191039655938](https://twitter.com/SCMPHongKong/status/1185930191039655938)

I wouldn’t jump to a conclusion as to who was behind this—seems about the type
of thing one would do to provoke military intervention.

Protesters do half-heartedly distance themselves from this sort of behaviour,
but this instance might warrant a louder gesture from their side. Sadly,
they’re way too disorganised to bother (or even to be capable of) issuing such
a statement over a mainstream channel.

Lack of organisation makes the whole movement accountable for actions of
anyone wearing a black shirt, and thus is very easy to undermine, purposefully
or accidentally.

------
planetzero
Vandalized? That's completely destroyed.

